
How the Surprise New Interactive Black Mirror Came Together - etxm
https://www.wired.com/story/black-mirror-bandersnatch-interactive-episode/
======
etxm
Five different endings ... The last time I watched a movie five times in a row
was Back to the Future 2 on pay-per-view and boy was my mom pissed.

This is a really cool concept. I’m curious how many franchises could get away
with it without it feeling cheesy.

The transitions are continuous - Way cool.

